# Redd back on Court



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

But it's still a while before he'll be in a game.



> Michael Redd said he was so happy to be back at the Cousins Center on Monday that he planted a kiss on the practice court.
> 
> After more than 13 months away following surgery on his left knee, Redd rejoined his Bucks teammates and took part in the first portions of practice.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116626103.html


----------

